# Run for the Sun (1956 Richard Widmark film)



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

It's available in 9 parts on youtube and although the first half hour is pretty boring, it gets better when they take off to fly over the jungle because it develops into a jungle survival/manhunt.
SPOILER***
*
*
*
*
Widmark makes two baaaad mistakes; first he doesn't notice that something magnetic in the lady's purse has skewed his compass (below)-










And secondly after they run out of fuel and crashland near a house in a clearing, he lets the two owners know that he knows they're nazi war criminals hiding out..


----------

